# How can I make tender cooked chicken ?



## librarygirl (Mar 2, 2007)

I am cooking Mulligatawny soup tonight and it calls for cooked chicken (chopped up cooked chicken breasts was what I used to put in) that I would eventually throw in when the soup is almost done. My experience with this recipe is that the chicken breasts I cooked would sometimes result in rubbery meat or sometimes soft meat (rubbery if I brown it or soft when I cover the meat in about 3 tbls. of olive oil and put the lid on with the heat at around medium for 10 minutes). 

My question is: What is the best way to cook chicken breasts so that it results in non-rubbery meat before cubing them for the soup. I want the meat to be nice and tender when eating this inside the Mulligatawny soup. Should I brine it first? Should I cook it in water with the lid on? Ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## jabbur (Mar 2, 2007)

I would be adding the chicken earlier in the cooking process.  While I've not made this particular soup, when I add chicken to a soup I've usually made my own stock/broth by boining the chicken and will cool the chicken just long enough to handle for deboning and chopping then it goes right back into the pot.  I've never had a problem with rubbery chicken in soup.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 2, 2007)

Miss Librarygirl...

As you already know chicken breast "braised" in liquid, soup etc can be very tough and rubbery. A quick idea would be 1. Use dark meat as in thighs that do cook tender in liquids. 2. Briefly cook(saute) the breast meat in butter,evoo or a combination of the two then add to your Mulligatawny. The key word is "briefly" do not over cook. I hope this helps...

Enjoy!


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 2, 2007)

I agree with Uncle Bob, dark meat is the best (never dry or rubbery).  Good luck !


----------



## Constance (Mar 2, 2007)

Steam or braise the meat, and it be will moist and tender.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 2, 2007)

Put the raw chicken pieces into the soup and simmer, don't boil, until done.  If you cook them too long, they will be tough and rubbery.


----------



## librarygirl (Mar 2, 2007)

But if I choose to saute or braise, shouldn't I brine it first to ensure there is a lot of moisture in the chicken and prevent it from getting overdone too quickly?

I've never steamed chicken before.  How long should I steam it?

Thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 2, 2007)

Brining will help but is not essential.  The most important thing to remember to prevent dry or tough/rubbery chicken is to not overcook it.

I've never steamed chicken so I'd steam it to an internal temperature of 165-170 F.


----------

